# Vitamin B complex keeps you happy?



## lboy68 (Jul 21, 2006)

I read somewhere on the internet that taking a healthy amount of vitamin B complex(B6, B12 and some other B's) helps keep the mind happy and prevents depression?

Is this true? Does anyone out there take vitamin B complex supplements?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I take B complex but it doens't prevent depression (at least in me). It does give me a little more energy than usual though.


----------



## pjmc (Jan 11, 2006)

B vitamins are involved in the metabolization of brain neurotransmitters such as serotonin, norepinephrine, dopamine aswell as others. They are also ESSENTIAL to health, we cannot function properly without them.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I take a B-complex, 800mcg of folate, and 1,200mcg of B12 sublingual. You can find sublingual B12 tablets that have folate in them though. (I just like to be able to manipulate variables.) I have sometimes added B6 independently as well, but usually only do this in the presence of my zinc supplement.

To me it is a no-brainer. Supplement with B vitamins especially the folate/B12 category. Just do it. There is good evidence for it: http://www.neurotransmitter.net/b12folate.html Supplementing w/ B vitamins is no guarantee that I will be free from psychic woes. But, nothing is; and being deficient will surely not help.

Certain B vitamins are involved in a chemical pathway which manages neurotransmitter creation and affects potentially toxic reactions in the brain. that's as simplistic as I can really get without confusing myself, lol. If you do some searches on homocysteine, cobalamin, glutamate, etc, you will learn a lot. http://www.pubmed.com


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Edmund J. Bourne in the Anxiety & Phobia workbook recommends taking a B complex to help with anxiety.
I take Executive B and I also feel more energetic while on it and take that every day.


----------

